# chances of ND allowing a muzzel scope higher then 1x ?



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you think ND will allow muzzel loaders to use a scope with more than a 1x power in 2011 or future ? marty


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope not.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm torn on this. I'm a traditionalist and don't care much for in-lines. But that's just me. I know as we all get older, our eyes aren't as good. A scope sure could help a pair of old eyes out. Or someone with poor eyesight for that matter.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Then what makes it any different from a single shot centerfire rifle? just asking !!!!!!!!!

While a higher power scope will help those with bad eyes it will also encourage many to take shots at the outer limits and beyond A MLs optimum range. Which many are already pushing....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

AR15MAN said:


> Do you think ND will allow muzzel loaders to use a scope with more than a 1x power in 2011 or future ? marty


The soonest it could happen would be the fall of 2013 as it is up to the Leg to make the change. This issue was hashed over a while back regarding pro's and con's. I do not think that this last session a bill was even offered to change it. So it is highly unlikely that it will come about!

Dakota to answer your question simply, I have a friend who is a ML shooter and he is set up to reload quickly and has placed high at some of the shoots he has attended in speed loading. I can still get off more rounds with my worn single shot .22 that I use a knife blade to remove the shells than he can in a minute! If range is your concern, he shoots both flintlock and in line open sites on both and I have watched him put 5 sabots in a 6" circle at 300 yards. At that range the bullet is still lethal as well!
For me it would make me a bit more comfortable in knowing my shot placement is on. 1X helps with this but the draw back is the substantial loss of field of view. 
This my opinion and nothing more!


----------

